# Scope of Practice for ER Techs



## squrt29batt12 (May 29, 2011)

Anyone here work in an emergency room or trauma center? I work in an emergency room and soon to be level-2 trauma center in Florida as an "ER Tech" and I'm interested in the scope of practice in other hospitals.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2011)

HEre in NM, the Lvl 1 trauma center has different Techs. Depending what the hospital certifies you to do, you can do blood draws and IVs, splint and cast bones, suture, bag, CPR, etc. UNMH Also hires paramedics to work in the ER as ER Paramedics, and can operate almost at their full scope, including intubation.


----------



## LucidResq (May 29, 2011)

Buddy who works in the ED starts a lot of IVs and does a lot of foleys.


----------



## medicdan (May 29, 2011)

Often the skillset is grouped with PCA (Patient Care Assistant), or CNAs-- including, but not limited to vitals, D-Sticks, changing patients, emptying foleys, cleaning rooms, CPR, documentation in trauma rooms, IVs, etc.


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (May 29, 2011)

From what i understand, when i was doing my clinical work for my class, we had to do two 8 hour shifts at a level I trauma center, well we just so happen to have two level I trauma centers within about 10 miles apart (Wesley, ViaChristi) and when I went to Wesley, i was following a ER Paramedic around, and he did alot of blood draws, 12 leads, running patients from ED to other departments, from what i understand they do alot of the gopher work for nurses, but it may be different else where.


----------



## medicRob (May 29, 2011)

squrt29batt12 said:


> Anyone here work in an emergency room or trauma center? I work in an emergency room and soon to be level-2 trauma center in Florida as an "ER Tech" and I'm interested in the scope of practice in other hospitals.



It all depends on the medical center and how the law is written in that particular state's EMS Act. A lot of states allow for expanded scope as the overseeing physician sees fit, so long as this individual maintains continuing education, quality improvement, etc. This varies so much between even hospitals, however. 

For instance, you could have 2 Trauma I's in the same town. One might let you start IV's, intubate (doubt it), and work to your full scope. The other might treat you like a glorified CNA. It varies. Your best bet would be to talk to HR at the particular medical center you are interested in.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 30, 2011)

At the hospital my mom is at the ER techs ( both were emt intermediates) did blood draws but no ivs. In ICU the techs could do ivs (not sure if they were also intermediates) on telemetry floor they emptied half hats and took garbage out and did vitals (again these were intermediates and one basic). Same hospital 3 different scopes I guess.


----------



## squrt29batt12 (May 30, 2011)

I figured that was about right. I found this report online compiled for the American College of Emergency Physicians http://www.acep.org/workarea/downloadasset.aspx?id=4814(link to the PDF file) and apparently, many medics are allowed to work up their level of education. Medics in the ER is still a relatively new thing at my specific facility, I'm trying to work with my director and a few other medics to see how far we can get a request for a wider scope aside from IV/ekg/transport (wider scope of course following a pay raise). There are some ERs in the south FL area where we intubate and work directly under the Physician as opposed to being a Nurse Technician...


----------



## Chief Complaint (May 30, 2011)

Around here its mostly IVs, blood draws, foley's, and CPR. Can't give meds or hang fluids. Whole lotta bed cleaning too.


----------

